# Gun Chest that looks like looks like dresser



## coachjohnson (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm new to the site, but i've been woodworking for a few years now. Everything I've ever built has been from a set of plans. I've been wanting to build a gun cabinet for some time but haven't find a plan I like. while searching on the Web I've came across some gun cabinets that look like a chest of drawers. Has anyone else seen these? The guns fit down into the drawer and slide back into the cabinet. If anyone has built something like that and is willing to share their guidance and ideas, I would be most grateful. Or if anyone knows where plans for that particular style of cabinet might be, I would appreciate that as well.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

It would seem that all you need is a dresser sized for the guns and suitable supports to cradle the guns inside the drawers. Some means of dehumidification could be incorporated. I'm assuming you want to store long guns?, not hand guns.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I designed a base drawer unit that had wide drawers to accept long guns stored in stock and muzzle slotted frames fitted at a 10 degree angle to ease weapon removal from the drawers. I used full extension guides (100#). Stocks to the right end of drawer. It was kinda like a "comb" effect. Lined the "combs" with felt.
Had locks on the drawers (2) that would help prevent accidental opening or kids messin' around with the drawers.
Kinda overbuilt the drawers for the weight of the weapons. 3/4" sides, and 1/2" bottoms. Drawers were finished inside and out. with clear lacquer.
Customer was well pleased.
Bill


----------



## RandyM68 (Jan 20, 2012)

Bill's idea sounds good, just don't tell anyone what's in there. My cousin had a slide out under his bed, with some nice guns, that you wouldn't even know was there. One day he came home and it was empty. Nothing else in the house was touched, so somebody knew they were there. I just remembered seeing plans in some wood mag a few months ago. I'll try to find where I put it. It was a triple book case with columns between them. The molding on the columns was held on with magnets, opening to reveal space for a couple of long guns. Not exactly secure, but invisible. Just don't tell anybody that they are there.


----------



## coachjohnson (Jan 6, 2012)

Well actually looking to store both. But the problem comes in storing the long guns (rifles, shotguns, muzzel loaders). I had thought about building a normal gun cabinet, but there's a couple of things I like about having one that is horizontal instead of vertical. I found a couple of pics of some on the internet to show you guys what I'm talking about. I just don't yet trust myself to design something like that on my own. So Bill, or anyone, if you're willing to share your dimensions or if someone would guide me in the design process that would be most helpful.


----------

